

Pseudo-GPS hack for the iPhone (triangulates between cell towers) - jsjenkins168
http://crunchgear.com/2007/09/19/iphone-hacked-for-pseudo-gps/

======
allenbrunson
i installed this on my phone. it works pretty well, considering they are
having to work with an incomplete reverse-engineered toolchain, just like all
the other iphone developers.

at work, it pinpointed my position perfectly. when i got home, it said it
didn't know any of the nearby cellphone towers, and locked up my whole phone.
oh well, we're living on the edge.

------
jsjenkins168
More coverage here: [http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/iphone-gps-hack-works-
and-i...](http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/iphone-gps-hack-works-and-is-
awesome-301459.php)

The implications of this could be huge for iPhone application developers.

